# Wyoming Buckasaurus



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit by a vehicle up in Jackson Hole. Pictures copyrighted by the Wyoming Game and Fish Dept.







I'm thinking 230"

https://www.facebook.com/RichieKaum...ufb4mEPtsqC6XDOYiccwCcWerb4CA&fref=nf&__xts__


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

My Goodness! That is an incredible buck! I don't think you're far off on the 230". He's huge.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That's how they should all look! (big, dark and gnarly). Glad to see he passed on alot of genes before he met his end. Sad way to go though. 

Was he near a recent summer fire? Those horns look rubbed on charred wood to get so dark.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That's how they should all look! (big, dark and gnarly). Glad to see he passed on alot of genes before he met his end. Sad way to go though.
> 
> Was he near a recent summer fire? Those horns look rubbed on charred wood to get so dark.
> 
> -DallanC


Not much chance of offspring. Bucks that gaudy are almost always gay:smile:

None-the-less...Wowzer!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - what an incredible buck!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang !!!!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

:shock:Wow!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That is one old Buck! I am sure he had a lot of hunting stories to tell! hope he spread his genes with all the senoritas


----------

